# Never heard this term before



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On the news today they were talking about a storm coming up Tues. 2/5 and they called it a "mega" storm.


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

The mother of all storms...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Armageddon?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicussmileyflagHopefully even if its exagerated, people will stock up on necessities and stay off the dang roads so we can get our job done, if and when it does happen.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

what you mean the big rain storm?


----------



## DBG (Nov 16, 2008)

they're calling it a nor'easter here in syracuse.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't worry the forecast will change 20 times between now and then anyway.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

STEVE F 350;737510 said:


> The mother of all storms...


we dont count with them Steve we will get a mother of all rain storms like always


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Same thing here. They said it will be like the younger brother of the 93 storm. Now we just have to go through the normal up and downs of weather forecasting.


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like it gonna be a mega flop... I was looking at the jet streams on weather tap and the upswing from the gulf is already east of the east coast.

Bummer... (for me anyway)


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The mega storm is for the ssmino now!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Circa 1996 maybe???

Looking all too familiar..........


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm all for advanced notice, but some of us (me...lol..) can't wait for big snow (which we never get anymore). 

The weather people need to shut up till they have a better idea what's going on....:realmad:


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I think mega is a little overboard. In other sections of the country they can get 5 feet and the next day the kids will be waiting will be waiting for the bus as usual. I didnt realize that less than 2 feet means mega around here. Maybe 5" and an inch of rain if we are lucky. 

As far as terms go I still like Thunder Snow better.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;737501 said:


> On the news today they were talking about a storm coming up Tues. 2/5 and they called it a "mega" storm.


That means it an only be plowed with a Snoway Mega Plow


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Um as far as I have seen over and over it wont even come close to upstate New York. So if you heard the word "Mega" it must have been for a car dealer have a mega sale or something


----------

